# *****



## h.f.d.firedog

Does anyone on here eat racoons?
If so what a good way to cook them BBQ OR WHAT.


----------



## Bocephus

I've got a fishing buddy that smokes em on the pit....he swears they are delicious.

And no...I've never been drunk enough, or hungry enough to try it.


----------



## cva34

*Growing up*

Back then we ate them.Times were hard sometimes.We ate them BBQ,Roasted Stewed,Fried young ones. Was not steady diet just every now and then.It was pretty well, if you shot it we ate it . We shot lots of skunks no body would clean them though. **** I'd eat it again no problem.Hunting was not a sport around my home it was a way to get food.Same went for fishing its was not sport but a way to get food. Deep down I still feel that way...cva34


----------



## Hooked Up

Steam them low and slow, then barbeque them in your favorite sauce. Delicious / nutritious / and tastes like chicken


----------



## Miss Dixie

I saw a guy on 288 and Almeda Genoa that was selling fresh ***** last weekend. I've never eaten them. Might have to give it a try since I've eaten armadillo before. I'll try anything once.


----------



## tentcotter

*Love em*

Tastes like cat. Careful who you eat with.


----------



## Cartman

I used to trap them for fun and give to this old black guy. He was into trail rides and such and he said he had won a few cook offs in the exotic division or whatever. I asked him how he cooked them and he said you have to be sure to get all the glands out of em and cook em like you would a pot roast... I asked him what he thought about possum and he said he was forever turned off of them when he ran up on a cow that had been taken down by coyotes day before and upon investigation a bunch of possums came running out of the rotten carcass... I'll never try either one.


----------



## trout250

it was rumored that a paramedic that worked at 7's had hit a lg **** on the way to work, skint it out and made them a big pot of soup/stew with it. Don't know if fact or ficition, but knowing the guy it was probably the truth


----------



## Sounding_7th

I'd have to be REALLY REALLY REALLY hungry to even think of it!!


----------



## Jeff SATX

**** chili is the only way i'll eat one.


----------



## saltyfeet

30+ years ago a friend and I trapped ***** to sell the pelts. we also had a market for the meat, after selling many many carcasses we tried BBQing one. it was great and became a regular thing when we went on fishing/camping trips. usually taste great, but a large boar **** will get pretty gamey.


----------



## Garagedoorguy

taste like rabbit or squirrel makes good **** and dumplings just like chicken and dumplings


----------



## OWR

I cooked 2 about a month ago.

**** and dumplings.
the kids tore it up thought the meat was the best meat ever. 

Deboned and cut into small chucks. 
Remove major fat chuncks and any glands as you do this.

Season with salt, peper, onion, garlic and cayene peper.
Season water the same + bay leaves and slow boil untill very tender. 1 1/2 hr
remove meat, strain broth.
let broth cool
large bowl of flour, 
slowly add broth to flour to make large stiff ball of dough
coat dough and table with flower, roll out to approx 1/4" thick.
cut strips to approx 1" wide x 2-4" long

return broth to a rolling boil.
add dumplings slowly to prevent sticking.
return **** meat to the pot and retuce heat.

cook untill dumplings are tender.

Olen


----------



## jdot7749

Smoked for a couple hours with light smoke like apple or post oak at 250 deg. Cool down, cut into pieces like rabbit or chicken, baste with thinned bbq sauce of your choice, place in cast iron dutch oven and roast for 2 hrs in oven til it falls apart. Bone out, more sauce and keep warm in pot til consumed. It's no tougher than venison.


----------



## activescrape

A hillbilly I met up here in North Carolina cooked one about a month ago and invited me over. He was raised in West Virginia and they have been eating ***** since forever. He soaked it is slightly salted water in the fridge for 5 days, changing the water as necessary. Then he roasted it in the oven just like any other roast. I was skeptical, but I was wrong. It was tender, no gamey taste at all, and a rich, dark meat. 
Here is a pic of it. 
Also, he has a possum in his live trap right now. He is "cleaning it out" for a week by feeding it milk and cornbread. Then he's going to cook it. He says they are great, but you have to "clean them out" first.


----------



## ngrant

Anyone seen my kittycat!!


----------



## donkeyman

I had them several times but the best way to cook one is to season meat of young **** ,flour and fry for a few min in grease , than make you a good gravy and smoother it in a crock pot for a few hours and make you a pan of homemade bisquits ....


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Tasted it when I was a kid. Seemed like it was pretty good. I'd eat one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Garagedoorguy

wrap in foil with salt pepper worshteshers sauce garlic minced and onions put on pit about 275 -300 for 3 hours added water down bbq sauce after about 1 hour or so to keep moist after the 3 hours take out of foil and lay on grill for about 20 to 30 min to brown


----------



## BATWING

Shot one at the lease one night and brought it back to camp years ago. Skinned it, cleaned it and rubbed down with seasonings and grilled it on the spot. Make sure ya use a little EVOO and get a nice carmelization going. 

It was ok for an appraiser for the crew. Kinda reminded me of a rabbit or other small varmet.


----------



## llred

BATWING said:


> Shot one at the lease one night and brought it back to camp years ago. Skinned it, cleaned it and rubbed down with seasonings and grilled it on the spot. Make sure ya use a little EVOO and get a nice carmelization going.
> 
> It was ok for an appraiser for the crew. Kinda reminded me of a rabbit or other small varmet.


Ive grilled a few, they taste alot like rabbit to me. I am going to try some roasting one to see how it goes.


----------



## 1fisher77316

Young **** is fantastic BarBQue! Try it once and you'll be a believer,
Tight lines
1fisher77316


----------



## GarryRS

Roasted. Stuff the body cavity with sweet potatoes, then surround with sweet potatoes. Granny said the sweet potatoes soaked up the grease. Best served with Granny's chocolate pie.


----------



## troutomatic1488

The people I know that eat them par boil them first to get alot of the grease out of them then put on a grill over indirect heat for a few hours.


----------



## kanga69

Make sure they are young. Haven't eaten one since I was a kid, but they were great BBQ'd


----------



## Loden

For a large **** boil till it is tender, then lay out pieces in baking pan surrounded by white potatoes or sweet potatoes. Drizzle with pepper sauce and bake until potatoes are tender. I prefer the white potatoes, and do not use the pepper sauce when using sweet potatoes. Grandma raising some strapping boys on this dish.
A young **** is perfect for pan frying just like you would a rabbit.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

*****?!? Raccoons get on our back porch all the time n momma just chases em off with a broom....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Txsouthernman81

My pawpaw was an old timer from back in the day and he would BBQ them when we'd shoot or trap them in the woods. He'd quarter them up and brown them then wrap them in foil with carrots and potatoes and pour the sop in the foil which he made with vinegar, beer, butter, Worcester sauce, onion and whatever spices were around. He'd cook it for hours in the pit and it was so good. Up until he passed away last year he'd always tease me about catching a **** 2 eat


----------



## Charlie2

*Eating ******

Sweet potatoes go with 'possum; white potatoes go with '****.

Some of the best dressing that I have eaten was made with 'possum. Cook the meat first then add the light bread and other stuffing ingredients. Yum! Yum! C2


----------



## peckerwood

We grew up dirt poor fishing and hunting for food,with fun being a bonus,but we never ate **** or possum.My Great Grandad from Alabama and later Texas ate them and gars,but not us.Ate my share of squirrels,rabbits,ducks,geese,quail,dove,polk,lambsquarters,possum and mustang grapes,moral mushrooms,blackberries,and all kinds of fish except gar and carp,softshell turtles,but no *****.


----------



## lpminkaty

its taste like chicken


----------



## Chief5x5

Fights like a little Bear and taste like roasted Bear. Good food.


----------



## Captain Dave

I have a family of em in my attic right now for all that wants em ..


----------



## B&C

In the late 70's/early 80's my Dad trapped and would sell the carcasses to a local guy for $3. He would take them to Houston and sell them for $10 ea.


----------



## WoundedMinnow

I tell you one thing I would never eat a possum. **** they eat a lot of corn out of our feeders I would surely put a fat one on the pit. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Law Dog

Bacon wrap ****!!


----------



## Charlie2

*Varmints*

Sweet taters for 'Possums; white taters for *****. C2


----------

